# Guppy Aggression - Do you see it?



## brunof (Mar 21, 2006)

I haven't kept guppies in so many years, and after my betta died in my five gallon planted at school I decided I really wanted to try them out again after reading an article on fancies in TFM. I bought a pair of males for 5 dollars. They are doing quite well so far...it's been only a week and I'm hoping I can maintain water quality. I am kind of annoyed with the smaller male because he tries to penetrate the other male, and is also aggressive toward him during feeding (in fact they both fight over the algae disks they seem to savor. I don't remember such aggression from my previous guppies -- do you notice it in any of your tanks? His actions remind me of my male kribensis at home. Perhaps this is another undesirable inbred trait? 










Here's a picture of the tank, a few weeks ago when I actually had my male betta.


----------



## DigiDan (Apr 27, 2006)

maybe the small guppy is trying to establish its self as an alpha male and trying to dominate the other guppy, but since the other guppy is on its own and no other guppies are there to stop him he will fight back..... so yea, i think its regular behavior, you just happen to get a pair of fairly aggressive guppies....

i think the fighting will calm down if you put in another guppy....

but this is only my opinion


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Guppies are a bit aggressive toward each other in regard to mating, but that's about it. Put more in, preferably females,and your problem will be solved. Of course, you'll have a new problem in the form of baby guppies, but most of those will be eaten.


----------



## brunof (Mar 21, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Guppies are a bit aggressive toward each other in regard to mating, but that's about it. Put more in, preferably females,and your problem will be solved. Of course, you'll have a new problem in the form of baby guppies, but most of those will be eaten.


The problem is I don't want to overstock the tank. We'll see.


----------

